# Cách trị tiêu đờm hiệu quả với những thực phẩm nhà nào cũng có trong bếp



## uyenlam (7/11/18)

Cổ họng đau rát, có đờm, ho dai dẳng... những triệu chứng này sẽ tan biến nhờ những mẹo đơn giản từ thực phẩm này.

*Nguyên nhân sinh đờm*
Chất đờm là chất dịch nhầy chảy ra khỏi mũi của bạn khi bạn bị cảm lạnh, hoặc thỉnh thoảng thoát ra qua đường cổ họng khi bạn bị ho.




_Bạn rất dễ bị ho, có đờm trong những ngày lạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Vào mùa đông khó tránh khỏi tình trạng này, vì thế biết được những loại thực phẩm làm tiêu đờm sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ nó.

*Chanh giúp tiêu đờm*
Chanh là loại quả có nhiều công dụng hữu ích, đặc biệt là trị đờm và các dịch nhày. Vitamin C có trong quả chanh sẽ tiêu diệt các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh. Bạn có thể thực hiện bài thuốc này đơn giản bằng cách:

Pha nước chanh với chút mật ong trong một cốc nước ấm. Khuấy đều và uống nhiều lần trong ngày. Bằng cách này bạn có thể làm dịu cổ họng và loại bỏ đờm trong một thời gian ngắn. Trộn muối, hạt tiêu với chanh thái lát mỏng. Cách này sẽ giúp bạn loại đờm trong cổ họng. bạn nên ngậm những miếng chanh này 2-3 lần mỗi ngày.

*Củ nghệ giúp tiêu đờm*
Củ nghệ có tính sát trùng có thể trị đờm và tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, loại bỏ chất nhầy, cải thiện hệ thống miễn dịch. Cách sử dụng nghệ trong điều trị đờm là:

Kết hợp một cốc sữa nóng và một thìa cà phê bột nghệ, sau đó uống nó mỗi buổi sáng và trước khi đi ngủ. Trộn một chén nước và ½ muỗng cà phê bột nghệ và uống 2-3 lần mỗi ngày. Bạn cũng có thể trộn một cốc nước nóng, một chút muối và một muỗng canh bột nghệ. Súc miệng bằng nước nghệ này nhiều lần mỗi ngày để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

